# Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 7:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Chicago Bulls have been nearly unbeatable at home recently, but they can expect a test from a team they haven't beaten there since winning their last championship.
> 
> The Bulls will try to end an eight-game home slide Wednesday against the Seattle SuperSonics at the United Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20061213/SEACHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Seattle SuperSonics </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 11 (.476)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>11 - 10 (.524)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.457</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.480</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>38.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.465</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>25.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Lewis, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>22.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ridnour, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wilcox, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Collison, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wilkins, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Watson, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Petro, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Fortson, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gelabale, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>14</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wilks, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Farmer, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Glyniadakis, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sene, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Bob Hill</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A preview from Mike McGraw:Bulls know big test comes from West  



> At first glance, the Bulls would seem to have a good chance of capturing their ninth victory in 10 games tonight playing at home against a team without a winning record and missing its top scorer.
> 
> The problem is tonight’s opponent, the Seattle SuperSonics, play in the NBA’s Western Conference. The West has been so dominant this season, it might as well be renamed the Premier League.
> 
> ...





> Ray Allen, Seattle’s top scorer, began his career with Milwaukee. Allen is sidelined with an ankle injury, but the Sonics won their first three games after he was injured and will try to extend an eight-game winning streak tonight at the United Center.
> 
> Asked if he’d like to fare better against Western Conference foes, Bulls coach Scott Skiles expanded his scope. The Bulls (11-10) do not own any victories over teams that had winning records through Monday.
> 
> “We want to play well against good teams,” Skiles said. “The (Sonics) have been able to come in here and beat us. We’ve got to be ready.”


Seattle lost to the Bucks last night, and the Bucks play the western teams extremely well because the Bucks can run with them, and play about as much defense as the western teams - maybe 5 minutes worth a game. The Sonics didn't look that impressive, and Bob Hill can't draw up a play in the huddle and have it work.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

From that article Narek posted said:


> The Bulls will try to end an *eight-game home slide* Wednesday against the Seattle SuperSonics at the United Center.


What eight game home slide? I thought the Bulls only lost ONE game on their homestand.

Had hoped to record this game but my lovely cable provider is having issues ... there is no picture on any of my League Pass channels (no audio either). They've been yelled at, and I have to go back to work soon. I don't care to burn a DVD on two hours of dead air and black screen. BS. And I especially wanted to see this one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> What eight game home slide? I thought the Bulls only lost ONE game on their homestand.


Maybe we've lost our last eight at home against the Sonics. I don't feel like checking to make sure, though.

Bulls 104
Sonics 91


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Maybe we've lost our last eight at home against the Sonics. I don't feel like checking to make sure, though.
> 
> Bulls 104
> Sonics 91


that is the case - we've lost 8 straight at home to the Sonics, haven't won at home since the old glory days. I do believe we are 4-5 or something like that in Seattle. 

And, I use "we" in the royal sense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown out with foot injury and Jesus is out for Seattle.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jim Paxson will be the radio guest for today at halftime.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

When does Deng NOT hit that shot?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Game's at 8:30 CST, 6:30 PST


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Deng for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Andres for two. 4-0


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Lewis hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Lewis blocks deng twice. 

Lewis scores. 5-4 Seattle


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

can someone keep me up to tab the dame league pass isn't showing the game till 9:30.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Wallace for two! Fouled. 6-5 bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Wallace hits ft. 7-5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Fouls...on Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

24 seconds on Seattle!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Collison blocks Nocioni. 

Collison misses but is fouled by Andres


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Collison first ft, no good. 
Second, good. 7-6 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Deng hits 18 ft shot. 9-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Wilcox blocked by Wallace and out of bounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Collison missed, Ridnour rebounds. 

Lewis missed, Collison makes the follow up. 9-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Defensive 3 seconds on collison. 

Hinrich ft good. 

Nocioni hits a 12 ft shot 12-8


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Noc and Luol. Same old story...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Ridnour no good Wilcox called for a foul on rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng missed, Duhon rebounds. 

Noc for two. 15-8 Bulls 

TO 6:20


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*



ballerkingn said:


> can someone keep me up to tab the dame league pass isn't showing the game till 9:30.


I will try.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Bulls network says 15-8 yahoo 14-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

It is 14-8. 

Duhon steals ball but steps on end line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

7 seconds on shot clock. 

Wilcox no good Wallace rebounds. 

8 seconds on Hinrich...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Ridnour not good Collison tip but is called for the foul.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Deng for a lay up good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

17-8...Bulls network still saying that. 

Lewis for two. 17-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Kick on Petro

Deng for two, 18 ft. 19-10

Steal Hinrich to duhon, layup for two!!! 21-10


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks,do ur best man.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Petro for two, 17 ft. 20-12


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Wallace for two in close.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Wilcox offensive foul! 

23-12. 3:44


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yahoo! gamecast shows the score at 23-12 after the layup by Wallace.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've become a very good passing team in the halfcourt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread, Sonics vs Bulls, 8:30 CSN, Dec 13, 2006*

Bulls 59% Seattle 33% 

Deng 8 Nocioni 7 Lewis 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Yahoo! gamecast shows the score at 23-12 after the layup by Wallace.


Good, it was wrong until now!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for two 25-12

Foul on Hinrich on a steal attempt


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

What happened to the Bulls that always fell behind and allowed the opponent to shoot 60 percent in the 1st quarter? ;-)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace rebounds off of a seattle miss

Deng no good, deng rebounds, and trys to pass to wallace, out of bounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Duhion, hand check...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben Wallace grabbing rebounds like a man


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Khryoppa in

Wallace rebounds a seattle miss his 6th. 

Gordon no good, wallace rebounds. 

Gordon for two!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We will be 2.0 games behind Orlando for 1st in the conference after tonight, and 1.5 behind both Detroit and Cleveland.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on duhon. 

Wilkens ft is good 
second good


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Great work truebluefan.

Thanks for the commentry.:clap: :clap:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We are fortunate to play Indy with 4/5 their starters out, and now Seattle without Ray Allen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Duhon no good Petro rebounds. 

Lewis offensive foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Khyapa missed it. Petro rebounds. 

Wilks for two


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I really like Lil' Ben at PG.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Khryapa is fouled by lewis. 

ft good
ft is missed.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

gelabale scores 29-18


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> We are fortunate to play Indy with 4/5 their starters out, and now Seattle without Ray Allen.


And Boston with 3 and half starters.

I'm taking the start of the season with a large dose of
"it's never as bad as it seems nor as good as it seems"

I'd like to play some more full strength play off teams before drawing to many conclusions about this team


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses but is fouled. 

Gordons ft good. 30-18 
second ft good 31-18


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wilkens shot is blocked! End of quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 50%
Seattle 37% 

Nocioni 9 pts 2 assists 1 block 1 rebound, Deng 8..2 assists 3 rebounds
Wallace 7 rebounds 2 blocks, 5 pts


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni shot bliocked off of his shoulder


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Khyrapa called for a foul.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*V *is for Viktor


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ridnour no good, wilks rebounds. 

Ridnour no good. Gelabale rebounds is fouled by Allen. 

Ft missed
second good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Khyrapa no good, rebound seattle

Khryapa foul. He leaves the game.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Ray Allen generally lights us up, we're lucky his not playing.

We generally get burnt by the other teams best 3% shooter, by they an all star or a scrub


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petro no good, allen block nocioni with ball

Allen no good, tip no good, out of bounds to bulls. Off of wilkens


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon no good, bulls ball out of bounds off of Petro


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni no good Petro rebounds, Deng steal

Nocioni no good, allen tip no good wilkens rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon steals, deng missed layup!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

31-19 Ridnour blocked by allen Wilkens good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two. 

Wilkens misses 19 ft shot, Bulls rebound, Deng misses another layup! Gordon rebounds, Deng travels.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

last few minutes have been 2004 Luol Deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

33-21 7:56

Bulls 41%
Seattle 31%


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Make a ****ing layup . Poor Gordon's making one perfect pass after another only to see his teammates blow it every trip.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Hinrich for two.
> 
> Wilkens misses 19 ft shot, Bulls rebound, Deng misses another layup! Gordon rebounds, Deng travels.


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:56</td><td> - Full timeout (Timeout #0)</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">7:56</td><td> CHI - Traveling on L. Deng</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:58</td><td> CHI - B. Gordon offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">8:03</td><td> CHI - L. Deng missed a layup</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">8:06</td><td> CHI - A. Nocioni defensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">8:07</td><td> SEA - D. Wilkins missed a 19-foot jumper from the right corner</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Devin Hester. Great returner. Not a smart man.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

And it's Noce's turn to blow a layup.

We still suck at finishing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls rebound, nocioni misses


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

stupid league pass doesn't seem to be showing this game for me until 9:30 eastern time. What the hell


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:56</td><td> - Full timeout (Timeout #0)</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">7:56</td><td> CHI - Traveling on L. Deng</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:58</td><td> CHI - B. Gordon offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">8:03</td><td> CHI - L. Deng missed a layup</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">8:06</td><td> CHI - A. Nocioni defensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">8:07</td><td> SEA - D. Wilkins missed a 19-foot jumper from the right corner</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>


Ok a lot happened and yahoo didnt have the nocioni rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace for two


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

That's how you do it Deng! Slam it. No wussy throw it up and unders.........

Nice to Wallace score as well.

Team playing with energy tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wilks no good bulls rebound, Gordon to Deng and Deng dunks!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Gordon's become the clear 2nd best player on the team behind Deng, IMO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

37-21

Wilks scores 37-23


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for 3!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is the same Mike Wilks who was fighting for the 17th roster spot on the bulls a couple years ago?

LOL


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

40-23

Lewis no good Lewis rebounds. Lewis Scores over wallace

40-25 TO


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 44% 
Seattle 31%

Deng 10
Nocioni 9
Lewis 9
Gordon 8
Wallace 7


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I will jinx us by saying this, we have just 2 t/o so far


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OT: Eddy Curry is definitely a changed player. He had an okay first half (8 pts 5 rebs), and he looked to come out strong in the 3rd quarter (8 pts 3 rebs).


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wallace is really starting to asert himself and the d is in the house tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kirk no good from 15 ft

Lewis rebounds

Wallace blocks a shot, lewis rebounds out of bounds to bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace no good wallace rebounds no good. 

Seattle rebounds


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

NYK 73-57 over atlanta right now

Curry 17/9

End Q3


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon dunk! 15 point lead.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

i'm now i'm on. thanks trueblues fan


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ridnour no good Wallace rebounds, Gordon dunks!!

Wilkens for two 42-27


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

in the short time the game has came on,Big Ben look's like the Big Ben of old.I don't know what he's did today,but he needs to keep it up,i like it i like it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle with the ball. I was side tracked.'

Lewis no good Wallace rebounds. 

Steal by seattle. block on Duhon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TO 

Wallace has 10 rebounds 4 blocks. 

42-27 bulls


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon dunked? A sure sign he's gone in a trade.

He just violated the short guards on the bulls aren't allowed to dunk team rule.

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wallace is determined to miss enough layups this year to lead the league in offensive rebounding


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Wallace is determined to miss enough layups this year to lead the league in offensive rebounding


Reminds me of Stacey King


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ridnour ft good
Second ft good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for two!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I know they're beating up on teams they're supposed to beat up on, but things are looking good. Nice to see Big Ben looking like himself.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo knocks ball OOB

Damn audio pass is messed up and claim the game is over...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Reminds me of Stacey King


I'd like to hear Stacey make that comparison in a broadcast :lol:

I didn't realize Wilks was only 32 inches tall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for three. Seattle audio pass is on. 

Ridnour for two 49-33. 

Deng no good


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Couldn't have played a more perfect defensive half.

Couldn't have been more pathetic at making layups.

Both Bens couldn't have played better in the 1st half.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Great stuff from both Ben's.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 44%
Seattle 31%

Gordon 15
Deng 10
Nocioni 9
Lewis 9

wallace 11 rebounds, 2 assists 1 steal 4 blocks, Zero fouls and 7 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon 15 points, 4 assists, 3 rebounds, 1 steal

10 of the bulls 18 in Q2

Hinrich 5 points, 5 assists 2-3 FG


Deng+Nocioni 9-23 FG


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Luol's having an off night around the hoop. If he scored like he usually scores the Bull would be up by thirty.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

What is up with Luol and finishing around the basket today? He's usually so good at it. No complaints with the score, though. 

Gordon is playing great, this is the first time this year that I've seen him really make an effort to share the ball and succeed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks are up by near 30. Curry with 20/10 in 34 minutes.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I think it's about time to give Isiah some love; maybe in a couple weeks if Curry keeps this up. He said he would turn Eddy into a dominant big man, and it looks like he actually may have suceeded.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls for two. 

Wilcox no good, rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for two 53-35


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ridnour for three. 53-38


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for three!! 56-38


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24 seconds on seattle

hinrich is blocked by wilkens. Wilkens scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses. Wallace rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steals. Wallace throws the ball way.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Jeffries is playing darn well in that Knicks game as well...

Hopefully the Bulls don't let this lead dwindle too much, I'd like a comfy win here.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls steals. Wallace throws the ball way.


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">9:03</td><td> CHI - Bad pass by B. Wallace</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">9:11</td><td> CHI - B. Wallace steals the ball from N. Collison</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">9:22</td><td> CHI - B. Wallace offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">9:22</td><td> CHI - Tip in by B. Wallace</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">9:23</td><td> CHI - L. Deng missed a layup</td></tr></tbody></table>
:biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Collison taps ball in. 

60-42, bulls score...

Ridnour no good, wilkens saves ball hinrich knocks it out of bounds.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">9:03</td><td> CHI - Bad pass by B. Wallace</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">9:11</td><td> CHI - B. Wallace steals the ball from N. Collison</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">9:22</td><td> CHI - B. Wallace offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">9:22</td><td> CHI - Tip in by B. Wallace</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">9:23</td><td> CHI - L. Deng missed a layup</td></tr></tbody></table>
> :biggrin:


I am typing what announcers say...so....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle announcers suck.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Block on Andres. 

Duhon misses, Seattle rebounds. Wilcox throws ball away Wallace scores!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

64-44 To


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

its hard to keep up with the seattle announcers. they ramble on a bit.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">6:58</td><td> SEA - Shooting foul on D. Wilkins</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">6:58</td><td> CHI - Layup by B. Wallace</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:01</td><td> CHI - K. Hinrich steals the ball from D. Wilkins</td></tr></tbody></table>
Looked to me like Wallace got the steal and drove the length of the court with it afterwards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">6:58</td><td> SEA - Shooting foul on D. Wilkins</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">6:58</td><td> CHI - Layup by B. Wallace</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">7:01</td><td> CHI - K. Hinrich steals the ball from D. Wilkins</td></tr></tbody></table>
> Looked to me like Wallace got the steal and drove the length of the court with it afterwards.


yeah thats what happened


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gelabale misses and seattle scores on follow up (petro)


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

No rookie action. Hmmmmmmm, Skiles is pretty keen to let the starters and Gordon try and gell. Hopefull we can extend the lead to get TT and TS some burn


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">6:13</td><td> CHI - B. Gordon enters game for A. Nocioni</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>Gordon does it all. Now he's playing PF.

:yay:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bob hill is furious...Dont know what happened. Lewis blocks a shot. 

Tech on hill. Hinrich with ft.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich with a foul. 

Petro for 2. 

Hinrich misses Petro rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> bob hill is furious...Dont know what happened. Lewis blocks a shot.
> 
> Tech on hill. Hinrich with ft.


Duhon travelled right in front of Hill and the ref and no call.

Even the bulls' homer announceres said it was a travel


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lewis scores Down by 15. 

Hinrich is fouled. Ridnour with the foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I cant follow these guys. They play interviews during fts and miss a lot of the action. Very bad coverage


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No PJ Brown? hmm....


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Wallace with the all star stat line

15p/14r/4b/3s/2a


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace 15/15 and 5 fouls


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Thabo getting some loving from Skiles. Well his in the game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon for 3. 76-58


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon 20
Wallace 15
Nocioni 14
Deng 13
Hinrich 11


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:27.9</td><td> CHI - L. Deng defensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:29.9</td><td> SEA - M. Wilks missed a layup</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:38.9</td><td> SEA - D. Farmer steals the ball from K. Hinrich</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:43.9</td><td> CHI - B. Gordon steals the ball from M. Wilks</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:55.5</td><td> SEA - M. Wilks enters game for L. Ridnour</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:55.5</td><td> SEA - D. Farmer enters game for D. Wilkins</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petro fouls Gordon. 

Ft #1 good 77-58
ft #2 good 78-58

Lewis scores 78-60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses a desperation shot. 

78-60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 44%
Seattle 40%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">11:15</td><td> CHI - A. Nocioni enters game for L. Deng</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">11:15</td><td> SEA - Traveling on M. Gelabale</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">11:19</td><td> SEA - D. Wilkins steals the ball from B. Gordon</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">11:38</td><td> SEA - D. Wilkins hit a free throw</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">11:38</td><td> CHI - Shooting foul on L. Deng</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Keep shooting those 3's, Kirk. One will go in sooner or later.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon was fouled. Wilkens

10:59 CHI - K. Hinrich missed a 26-foot three-pointer from the left wing

78-63


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo tips the ball in. 

Petro misses layup wilks rebounds, Gordon fouls Gelabale. 

Ft good
second ft no good. 

allen rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen no good. Wilks rebounds

Wilkens no good. Gelabale no good. Nocioni rebounds


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni 3 attempt no good. Petro rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lead down to 11 points.

Skiles calls a timeout. He doesn't want to have to put Wallace back in. I think we'll be seeing him after the timeout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gelabale scores. Down by 11. 80-69


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 43%
Seattle 41%

We have scored just 2 pts this quarter


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thabo looks active enough on TV.

His stat line?

1-3 FG, 2 reb, 1 assist, 2 points in 9 minutes.

Wallace is indeed back in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gelabale steals the ball. 

Wilks 3 attempt no good. Wallace rebounds. 

Nocioni scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

petro scores from 15.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon from 16 for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon no good Wallace rebounds lewis ties him up


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petro fouled Gordon

bens first ft Good
Second no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lewis rebounds. 

Duhon steals from ridnour

Duhon for three!! 88-71


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wilkens misses a three. Lewis rebounds and tries a three, noc fouls him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">6:28</td><td> CHI - C. Duhon made a 25-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: B. Gordon</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>Sweet play.

Someone tell Noc that you fall backward whan you're trying to flop - not on top of the guy shooting the 3.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Lewis ft good
second good
third good 88-74


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6:00 left

Nocioni for two. 90-74


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petro for two 90-76


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon no good Lewis rebounds Wilkens no good..,.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">4:24</td><td> CHI - B. Gordon missed a 10-foot jumper in the lane</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">4:28</td><td> CHI - B. Wallace offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">4:30</td><td> CHI - K. Hinrich missed a 21-foot jumper from the left corner</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">4:43</td><td> CHI - B. Wallace offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">4:45</td><td> CHI - K. Hinrich missed a 24-foot three-pointer from the left corner</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">4:56</td><td> CHI - B. Wallace defensive rebound</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ridnour no good, rebound Gordon


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich doing the stonemason thing. We build up a lead and he misses like 5 straight shots.

He finally just hit a 3, Sonics timeout.

Hinrich 1-4 this Q.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

To 93-76. 3:45


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's been playing PG almost the whole 2nd half.

25 points, 6 assists, 2 steals, 4 rebounds, 4 TO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon steals and misses a 3, Rebounds, Hinrich steals. 

Gordon misses a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petro rebounds and then misses a shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni rebounds, Petro steals the ball, Hinrich steals the ball from wilks with a dive to the floor! Gordon fouled


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's missed a couple in a row. So he's not even looking to shoot. he gets stuck with the ball 4 ft beyond the top of the 3pt circle with 3 seconds on the shotclock and has to shoot.

Gordon 1-6 in Q4.

Though he's geting to the line (4 FTA)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

barring a huge collapse, it looks like another win for the bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gelabale called for the foul. 

2:00 93-76

Gordon hits both fts 95-76


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's Viktor time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petro for two. 

Nocioni Dunks


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles experimenting.
1:38 CHI - T. Thomas enters game for B. Gordon

Thomas getting some PT at PG!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul on duhon. 

TT is in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wilkens ft is good after thabo fouled him
Hits second


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ya know...

I truly don't remember the last time I saw Allen pass the ball. That's going back a few games, too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Allen for two with a layup


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Petro dunks

99-82

Thomas misses. 

Gelabale rebounds and petro scores


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice W. Of course, the crowd is upset they don't get their stupid Big Macs. Ugh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:24.9</td><td> CHI - C. Duhon missed a 25-foot three-pointer from the right wing</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:31.9</td><td> CHI - T. Sefolosha steals the ball from D. Wilkins</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">:33.9</td><td> SEA - D. Wilkins defensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">:35.9</td><td> CHI - M. Allen missed a 19-foot jumper from the top of the key</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game over 99-84


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace *15/20/2/2/5*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Allen did just pass the ball.

he intercepted a long pass down at the bulls defensive side and threw it back upcourt.
:worthy:


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm glad for the win but am even more happier that those fools who booed for not getting 100 did not get their Big Macs! :clap2:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

6-1 on this 8 game home stand. Gotta close out well against the Bucks on Friday.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> 6-1 on this 8 game home stand. Gotta close out well against the Bucks on Friday.


Yup, just got to keep it going for a bit. Still playing alot of bad/banged up teams.

Story thus far,
lost to alot of strong teams on the road
beat alot of weak teams at home


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What a line for Wallace


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon is now averaging 18.3 points a game. Deng at 18.1.

Well, Deng had a good run as our leading scorer, but now its Gordon, once again.

Not really sure why our leading scorer is coming off the bench. Shouldn't he be starting, so if he goes off in the first quarter, we can keep him in the game, and have him go on a huge 40+ scoring night, rather than having him come in with 2 minutes left in the 1st, limiting his minutes....limiting the possible damage. Just bad strategy imo.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*First post  Bulls win by another blow out ! Good to see Gordon showing some consistency. I hope we can take out the Bucks and have a good home stand *


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is now averaging 18.3 points a game. Deng at 18.1.
> 
> Well, Deng had a good run as our leading scorer, but now its Gordon, once again.
> 
> Not really sure why our leading scorer is coming off the bench. Shouldn't he be starting, so if he goes off in the first quarter, we can keep him in the game, and have him go on a huge 40+ scoring night, rather than having him come in with 2 minutes left in the 1st, limiting his minutes....limiting the possible damage. Just bad strategy imo.


Have you seen how well he's doing since coming off the bench?


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

nitric said:


> *First post  Bulls win by another blow out ! Good to see Gordon showing some consistency. I hope we can take out the Bucks and have a good home stand *



Welcome! and no need to be so BOLD with subsequent posts..

I can't believe I missed this game, but we can't catch every game, I guess..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Have you seen how well he's doing since coming off the bench?


Now imagine him in a role, where he gets the opportunity to possibly do that over 40 minutes? Thats not possible unless Hinrich or Duhon get 2 quick fouls.

Ridiculous. Gordon could easily be a 25 PPG scorer this year, Skiles is the only thing holding him back at this point (By not starting him).


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Geez...with the way the "core" is playing, can we afford to trade ANY of em?!

Gordon - 27pts, 6asts, 4rebs, 3stls

Noc is pretty much putting up 20 per game...

deng is excellent

hell, the only one who isn't playing at higher level IS kirk


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Geez...with the way the "core" is playing, can we afford to trade ANY of em?!
> 
> Gordon - 27pts, 6asts, 4rebs, 3stls
> 
> ...


Yup, if we could swing PJ and the 08 pick for a good big, and then trade Hinrich for maybe Drew Gooden, dayum.

PG-Ben Gordon/Chris Duhon
SG-Thabo Sefolosha/Adrian Griffin
Sf-Luol Deng/Andres Nocioni
PF-Drew Gooden/Tyrus Thomas
C- Ben Wallace/Marcus Camby

Now thats a championship team right there.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'm glad I was bashing Big Ben in the "best player" thread lol. He proved me wrong, at least for now, with a monster game. (I'll gladly be proved wrong if it means our guys are tearing it up like that!) Deng and Kirk didn't have a very good FG%, was that a lot of hard, forced shots to beat buzzers, or were they just not "on" tonight? Game wasn't televised here, so just going by box score. Only 10 guys played, with Tyrus getting 1.5 and Viktor getting like 5.5. The top 6 got 90% of the minutes....there a reason for the lack of subbing lately? Thabo got in for almost 15, so at least he got some good minutes.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is now averaging 18.3 points a game. Deng at 18.1.
> 
> Well, Deng had a good run as our leading scorer, but now its Gordon, once again.
> 
> Not really sure why our leading scorer is coming off the bench. Shouldn't he be starting, so if he goes off in the first quarter, we can keep him in the game, and have him go on a huge 40+ scoring night, rather than having him come in with 2 minutes left in the 1st, limiting his minutes....limiting the possible damage. Just bad strategy imo.


Our starters have been getting out to a massive first quarter lead, and Gordon comes in a feasts on their second team or tired starters. Seems like a good plan to me.

It's really hard to argue with starting Duhon given the effectiness of the current starting line up.

If the starters begin not to get us off to good starts and the offence looks bad, then I can see Ben getting the nod ahead of Duhon.


On another note,
we must field the smallest team in the N.B.A in terms of guys that actually get minutes.
Tonight we play 6 guys 29 or more minutes
Wallace, Deng, Noc, Hinrich, Duhon and Gordon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

nitric said:


> *First post  Bulls win by another blow out ! Good to see Gordon showing some consistency. I hope we can take out the Bucks and have a good home stand *



Welcome to the board!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Yup, if we could swing PJ and the 08 pick for a good big, and then trade Hinrich for maybe Drew Gooden, dayum.
> 
> PG-Ben Gordon/Chris Duhon
> SG-Thabo Sefolosha/Adrian Griffin
> ...


SMH u're tripping buddy

Kirk is the type of PG that will be GREAT at the end of the day. You don't trade him just yet


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> SMH u're tripping buddy
> 
> Kirk is the type of PG that will be GREAT at the end of the day. You don't trade him just yet


Ben Gordon, and maybe Thabo are the point guards that will be GREAT at the end of the day.

Kirk Hinrich will be the point guard that is SLIGHTLY ABOVE AVERAGE at the end of the day.

I'm willing to ship off Kirk's intangibles to Cleveland, I'd rather have Gooden and Gordon's tangibles.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I can't argue with results, but it's worth pointing out that BG wasn't playing well and got benched against good teams, and is currently tearing up bad teams. Somehow that gets turned into "he's better off the bench".


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls played a pretty good game, but I'd like to comment on how well Seattle played in the second game of a back-to-back on the road without their leading scorer.

I love the energy Seattle brought to the game for 48 minutes. In particular I liked the way they took advantage of the Bulls overplaying their back court with back door plays and the way they applied 3/4 court pressing defense and zone traps to pressure the Bulls guards. It takes guts to play that style when you're short-handed and playing as visitors for the second night in a row.

The Bulls could learn a thing or two from them. With the team as deep as they are, there is no reason why they can't play a similarly aggressive defense. We have 4 guards, why not use them?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ndistops said:


> I can't argue with results, but it's worth pointing out that BG wasn't playing well and got benched against good teams, and is currently tearing up bad teams. Somehow that gets turned into "he's better off the bench".


WRONG!

He played fairly well against Orlando, Houston, San Antonio, and Denver.

I believe the correct answer is, the team wasn't doing as well as we had hoped out of the gate, and well, every team needs a scape goat!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> WRONG!
> 
> He played fairly well against Orlando, Houston, San Antonio, and Denver.
> 
> I believe the correct answer is, the team wasn't doing as well as we had hoped out of the gate, and well, every team needs a scape goat!


My pumpkin, awesome!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Frontpage blurb from Bulls.com:



> Chicago led by 16 at halftime and by as many as 24 in Wednesday's 99-84 home win over Seattle. Ben Gordon's 27 points paced five in double figures and Ben Wallace racked up 15 points, 20 rebounds and five blocked shots. Andres Nocioni scored 20 on 9-for-16 shooting in just 28 minutes and P.J. Brown sat out.



They make it sound like a good thing that Brown sat out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Bulls played a pretty good game, but I'd like to comment on how well Seattle played in the second game of a back-to-back on the road without their leading scorer.
> 
> I love the energy Seattle brought to the game for 48 minutes. In particular I liked the way they took advantage of the Bulls overplaying their back court with back door plays and the way they applied 3/4 court pressing defense and zone traps to pressure the Bulls guards. It takes guts to play that style when you're short-handed and playing as visitors for the second night in a row.
> 
> The Bulls could learn a thing or two from them. With the team as deep as they are, there is no reason why they can't play a similarly aggressive defense. We have 4 guards, why not use them?


interesting take on the game. the bull audio went bad during the game so I switched over to the seattle crew. They said just the opposite. Said they never matched our energy or desire to play hard all of the time. Said the young players had to learn to do this every game. They praised the players for the 3 game win streak and said they brought the energy all 48 minutes of the game during those wins but not last night. 

We had just 10 t/o so the pressure they used didnt affect us that much. Maybe slowed us a down a little.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> interesting take on the game. the bull audio went bad during the game so I switched over to the seattle crew. They said just the opposite. Said they never matched our energy or desire to play hard all of the time. Said the young players had to learn to do this every game. They praised the players for the 3 game win streak and said they brought the energy all 48 minutes of the game during those wins but not last night.
> 
> We had just 10 t/o so the pressure they used didnt affect us that much. Maybe slowed us a down a little.


They also loved Kirk. :biggrin: 

They did seem impressed with the Bulls. I caught the end of the game on audio.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Maybe I need to extend my postgame post a little in the future, since apparently I'm leaving quite a bit out. After every win I guess it should say:

*Trade Kirk* -- Stoopid floor leeder only had 14 points, 8 assists, 4 steals and 4 rebounds. Worthless hack committed 2 fouls and 2 turnovers.

*Start BG7* -- 'cuz bringin' him off the bench just isn't wurkn.

*Cut "The Body"* -- hes deteriating and tYson is bester then he iz.

*Fire Skiles* -- He toomuch luvs Kaptin Kurk and he's mean to Eddy and Tyson doesn't understund hem.

*Trade Nocioni* -- Deng needs mor minits nd they can't paly taguther's as's weel as if we hod sweetneys played PF.

*Get Garnett and AI* -- cause they's all-stars and their teams is better than our team that sux.

Peace, love, The GAP!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Maybe I need to extend my postgame post a little in the future, since apparently I'm leaving quite a bit out. After every win I guess it should say:
> 
> *Trade Kirk* -- Stoopid floor leeder only had 14 points, 8 assists, 4 steals and 4 rebounds. Worthless hack committed 2 fouls and 2 turnovers.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself, Wynn! You just pretty much summed up this board in one post. :lol: 

On another note, I really miss your multicolored scrolling "Bulls Win" after each win this year.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Maybe I need to extend my postgame post a little in the future, since apparently I'm leaving quite a bit out. After every win I guess it should say:
> 
> *Trade Kirk* -- Stoopid floor leeder only had 14 points, 8 assists, 4 steals and 4 rebounds. Worthless hack committed 2 fouls and 2 turnovers.
> 
> ...


Misspelling words and incorrect punctations --- that is so funny if that is indeed the message you were trying to convey! 

This tirade reminds me of some other great role models I have.

<embed style="width:400px; height:326px;" id="VideoPlayback" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-7185745485699350888&hl=en" flashvars=""> </embed>


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

<marquee>Bulls <blink>Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee>


<marquee>Bulls Win!!! Bulls Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee>


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

McBulls said:



> Bulls played a pretty good game, but I'd like to comment on how well Seattle played in the second game of a back-to-back on the road without their leading scorer.
> 
> I love the energy Seattle brought to the game for 48 minutes. In particular I liked the way they took advantage of the Bulls overplaying their back court with back door plays and the way they applied 3/4 court pressing defense and zone traps to pressure the Bulls guards. It takes guts to play that style when you're short-handed and playing as visitors for the second night in a row.
> 
> The Bulls could learn a thing or two from them. With the team as deep as they are, there is no reason why they can't play a similarly aggressive defense. We have 4 guards, why not use them?


I didn't see the game, but I see your point about putting more pressure on with a press. I thought that was probably what we'd end up doing when we got long, athletic guys like Tyrus and Thabo in the draft (they're made for that style of play IMO) and also a pretty athletic C in Big Ben. It's kinda hard to do that when you really only play 6 guys, 7 if you count Thabo's 15 minutes...no one else got in double digits for minutes. We might have depth at guard, but our post players suck...or at least the depth there does. If we let Wallace get wore out, then we'd be screwed, cause we'd have to depend on Sweet-tooth or Allen or PJ or one of those worthless bench-warmers. If we had a young Chandler instead of a busted up PJ, it'd be more feasible cause we'd at least have 1 younger, more athletic big to run that system with. (We'd be able to do it with ease from the 1-4, but the 5 would be the issue).


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I didn't see the game, but I see your point about putting more pressure on with a press. I thought that was probably what we'd end up doing when we got long, athletic guys like Tyrus and Thabo in the draft (they're made for that style of play IMO) and also a pretty athletic C in Big Ben. It's kinda hard to do that when you really only play 6 guys, 7 if you count Thabo's 15 minutes...no one else got in double digits for minutes. We might have depth at guard, but our post players suck...or at least the depth there does. If we let Wallace get wore out, then we'd be screwed, cause we'd have to depend on Sweet-tooth or Allen or PJ or one of those worthless bench-warmers. If we had a young Chandler instead of a busted up PJ, it'd be more feasible cause we'd at least have 1 younger, more athletic big to run that system with. (We'd be able to do it with ease from the 1-4, but the 5 would be the issue).


Pressing defenses are physically hardest on guards, who are also more prone to getting fouls. I don't think it would be much harder on the front-line players, although it pays to have players with good quickness and shotblocking skills like Wallace and Tyrus Thomas protecting the basket and wings like Deng and Khryapa who have a knack for stealing the ball when a double teamed guard makes a weak pass. 

It's true that PJ Brown and Sweetney would not do well in a pressing defense, but Malik Allen would be OK. Besides, you wouldn't want to use a pressing defense for the entire game. It worked pretty well for Seattle in the 4th quarter last night, even though the team must have been tired from the previous evening's game. 

I have fond memories of the press that was flashed from time to time late in games by the early Championship year Bulls teams. It was a weapon that often changed the flow of a game in the Bulls favor, particularly when they were involved in a slugout with teams who had dominant centers or inside players. The dominant inside players were often neutralized when they were forced into displaying their poor ball-handling and passing abilities in the open court rather than their ability to play the low post. 

The 1960s championship Celtics were also size challenged and used full court presses and trapping defenses to change the tempo of games in their favor.

The current Bulls team is size-challenged and has a lot of difficulty with large centers. I'd like to see them try a zone press in addition to a 2-3 zone and center-deny help defense as a counter-measure. Their guards are good man defenders, they have wing players (like Deng, Thalbo, TT, and VK) who have the length and quickess to play the passing lanes and they have Ben Wallace to protect the basket. It's not eastern conference style, but it fits our current team.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

<marquee>The Bull <blink>Wins!!! The Bull <blink>Wins!!!</blink></marquee> <marquee>*Pax's suck's as!* *The Bull Wins!*</marquee> <marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull <blink>Wins!!! The Bull <blink>Wins!!!</blink></marquee>


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Misspelling words and incorrect punctations --- that is so funny if that is indeed the message you were trying to convey!
> 
> This tirade reminds me of some other great role models I have.


Tirade? I'm not sure what you mean. Analysis! That's what I'm talking about. Didn't see the video. Assuming it's probably someone like Ghandi, MLK, or Mother Theresa?


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Pressing defenses are physically hardest on guards, who are also more prone to getting fouls. I don't think it would be much harder on the front-line players, although it pays to have players with good quickness and shotblocking skills like Wallace and Tyrus Thomas protecting the basket and wings like Deng and Khryapa who have a knack for stealing the ball when a double teamed guard makes a weak pass.
> 
> It's true that PJ Brown and Sweetney would not do well in a pressing defense, but Malik Allen would be OK. Besides, you wouldn't want to use a pressing defense for the entire game. It worked pretty well for Seattle in the 4th quarter last night, even though the team must have been tired from the previous evening's game.
> 
> ...



I would too. I think that we could really use this as a weapon during the second half of the season. By then, we will have worked out our chemistry issues, our basic defense will be tight, and the rookies will feel more settled in. This is where I hope we can use our depth to our advantage as many teams will start to wear down as the season progresses.


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Wynn said:


> <marquee>The Bull <blink>Wins!!! The Bull <blink>Wins!!!</blink></marquee> <marquee>*Pax's suck's as!* *The Bull Wins!*</marquee> <marquee>The Bull Wynns!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull <blink>Wins!!! The Bull <blink>Wins!!!</blink></marquee>


Cute message in the middle :biggrin: 

Thanks to you and Tom for making my day :clap2:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> <marquee>Bulls <blink>Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee>
> 
> 
> <marquee>Bulls Win!!! Bulls Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!! Bulls <blink>Win!!!</blink></marquee>


Please make this a regular thing after wins.

[oops - i meant wynn's. but this is good too!]


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Maybe I need to extend my postgame post a little in the future, since apparently I'm leaving quite a bit out. After every win I guess it should say:
> 
> *Trade Kirk* -- Stoopid floor leeder only had 14 points, 8 assists, 4 steals and 4 rebounds. Worthless hack committed 2 fouls and 2 turnovers.
> 
> ...


Stay classy, San Diego!


----------

